# ABKC- Atlanta Bully Fest 3- Hosted by Bully the Kid- 10/12/13



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Atlanta Bully Fest III*
Saturday, October 12, 2013
Canine Crossing Dog Park
Atlanta, GA

For More Information:
404-819-6332
Judges: Rodrigo Silva, Alex Rivera & Felix Betancourt
STD/XL/P/CLS/EX

YOU KNOW THIS WOULDN'T BE THE BIGGEST, BADDEST, AND CHEAPEST SHOW THE ABKC HAS TO OFFER WITH OUT YET ANOTHER DEAL.....

*** DISCOUNTED PRE-PAID SHOW ENTRIES OF $50 FOR ALL THREE SHOWS!!! ***

MAKE SURE TO PRE-REGISTER YOUR DOG AND PAY IN ADVANCED FOR A DISCOUNT....ONLY $50 PER DOG GETS YOU ALL 3 SHOWS!!! That's right Pre-Register directly from the website, then pay in advance via PayPal to show your Bully and SAVE!!! ***

You must pre-register and pre-pay for all three shows to receive the discount...Price of $50 covers one dog for all three shows. You can register as many dogs as you'd like fast and easy, directly on the website. Choose all three shows, then simply pay your entry fee of $50 per dog on PayPal at: [email protected]

Make sure to reference your dog and kennel name on payment....thank you!


----------

